# My First Grow Room



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 21, 2012)

Here are some pics of my first grow room.

It's a 3'8" x 3'8" x 8' closet.  The hood is a Luxor (vertical bulb) with 8" flanges.  It houses a 600-watt Hortilux Super HPS bulb, powered by a Lumatek digital dimmable ballast.  An Elicent 8" 636 CFM fan cools the hood and vents the room.  There are 3 passive intake vents covered with black panty hose.

For my first grow I'm using Fox Farm Ocean Forrest grow medium (mixed with a little perlite), and Fox Farm nutrients.

The plants are Nirvana Northern Lights grown from feminized seeds.  Wish me luck.  I don't have any smoke till these are harvested, dried, and cured.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks real good, The only thing I would do at this point is fim them girls when they get about 5-6 nodes tall so that you can get multiple top colas rather than a single cola. I would also get a couple small fans in there to stirr the air from below as they like a good breeze. Green MOJO for yer grow


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 22, 2012)

Great start DiamondJim.  Keep us posted!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 22, 2012)

Looking Good!  Is that ballast secure?  It seems like it is just hanging but I can't tell from the pick.  Good luck and GREEN MOJO!

-SSF


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 22, 2012)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Looking Good!  Is that ballast secure?  It seems like it is just hanging but I can't tell from the pick.  Good luck and GREEN MOJO!
> 
> -SSF


 
Thanks.  Yes, the ballast is super secure.  It has two very strong supports - one is a strong hook screwed into a 2x4, and the other is a strong chain attached to a different hook screwed into a 2x4...


----------



## getnasty (Apr 23, 2012)

Room looks great man. Been following some of your posts in the indoor growing forum, as i'm new myself. I'd get your girls closer to the light, though. They look pretty far down and look as if they may stretch a bit? Not sure if its a concern to you or not.


----------

